# Poznan university of Medical sciences Poland



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Welcome to Poznan University of Medical Sciences

*Our University voted the best Medical School in Poland, by Rzeczpospolita & Perspektywy 2002, 2003, and by Wprost 2003, 2004. We do our best...*

The University is a leading Polish medical centre with over 80 years of academic experience and with great potential for development.
The University is well equipped for research in basic medical sciences, clinical investigations, diagnosis and treatment. Teaching and research are mainly based on co-operation with 5 Clinical Hospitals as well as on the other city hospitals.

The investigations conducted at the University are presented in several hundred research papers published yearly in professional journals. Every year faculty members participate in no fewer that 400 international congresses and conferences.

In 1991 the University decided to introduce programs in English, starting in 1993 with the 4-Year M.D. Program based entirely on the American curriculum and the requirements of the U.S.M.L.E. system. A 6-Year Program in English based on the Polish/European model followed this, a year later. In year 2000 we reached the last of our planned English-language based projects, with the introduction of 5-Year Program in Dentistry. This will lead to a qualification, which will meet the requirements for those intending to practice in Europe. 

*Welcome to our University...*

Poznan University of Medical Sciences, POLAND


Historical background The first Poznan academic school, known as the Lubransky Academy was created in 1519. Four hundred years later, a university in Poznan, called the Piast University, was founded. Its name derived from the first Polish royal dynasty.

The Pharmaceutical Department was formed in 1919 and a year later the Faculty of Medicine was founded within it. The Chair of Dentistry was created in 1929. The first Dean of the Faculty of Medicine was Professor Adam Wrzosek, a brilliant scholar and organizer of academic institutions.

In the time between the two world wars, the level of instruction in medicine, pharmacy and dentistry at Poznan University was very high. With the outbreak of the Second World War in 1939 Pozna? University was closed and remained so for the duration of the war. However, its professors did not cease teaching. In 1940 an underground University of Western Poland was formed in Warsaw. It comprised the Faculties of Medicine, Pharmacy and Dentistry. In 1941, the Polish School of Medicine at the University of Edinburgh was founded. Its first Dean was Professor Antoni Jurasz of Pozna? University, an eminent surgeon. In the final months of the war, during the last battles for the city of Pozna?, preparations were being made for the reopening of the University and teaching was resumed in April 1945.

In 1950, the Medical Faculty with the section of Dentistry and the Faculty of Pharmacy were detached to form an independent school _ the University of Medical Sciences in Pozna?.

In 1975, a new Faculty of Nursing and in 1979, the Section of Medical Analytics were founded. In 1984, The Polish Parliament (Sejm) conferred upon the University its present name KAROL MARCINKOWSKI UNIVERSITY OF MEDICAL SCIENCES in Poznan in memory of Doctor Marcinkowski (1800-1846), a distinguished Polish physician and patriot of the first half of the 19th century who became a symbol of the highest professional and moral values in medicine.

In 1992 the Faculty of Medicine was divided, with Faculty I being responsible for the 6-year Polish M.D. Program and Faculty II comprising the Divisions of Dentistry, Post Graduate Medical Education and Medicine and Dentistry with English as the teaching language.


----------



## Dr.Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

thanx majid a lot 
I have a question to u 
Do u study in thisi school ?


----------



## noor1239 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi 
I am thinking of studying Dentistry in Poznan University (PUMS). It will be very appreciative if anyone can help me find answers for these following questions.

I am interested in the 5 year DDS Program at Poznan University, starting the year 2012. I am 32 years old. I live in the UK. I have the following qualifications:
1. GCSEs: grade (B, B) in Science Double Award, grade (B) in Maths, grade (C) in Art and Design, grade (C) in English, grade (C) in Information Systems, and grade (C) in French Language.
2. Advanced-Levels: grade (C) in Biology, grade (C) in Chemistry, and grade (C) in physics.
3. BSc in Biomedical Sciences grade 2.2.

My questions are:
1. Do I need to have past experience in dentistry in order to be successful at passing this course in PUMS? Also will I get the adequate supervision to enable me to pass the practical aspects for this course? I am asking this because I have been let down by failing a Dental hygiene course where id didn’t get sufficient training and was expected to carry out procedures form the second time they viewed a video for us and must people had previous dental nursing with good experience.
2. What other top universities out there that that has a good reputation?
I have contacted the admissions of Poznan University but still no replies!!
Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanx again.


----------

